# Treeworld painter Ruud Lips



## ruli (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi everybody, I`m new here and would like to show my Paintings of Tree Worlds to y`all. I`ve done some Artwork for authors (also Photography) Theo Barkel & Peter van Oosterum from the Netherlands (Uitgeverij Macc).


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 26, 2013)

Those look pretty good.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Aug 26, 2013)

They are beautiful.  I'd love to see more.  Could we coax you into posting a little more of your artwork here?


----------



## alchemist (Aug 26, 2013)

I like them a lot too.


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 26, 2013)

Very good, and very atmospheric.


----------



## ruli (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi everybody,

hereby two more paintings by me.


----------

